# Brother simple embroidery machine



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I am thinking of buying a Brother Embroidery machine. Its the one Fingerhut has as PL651.
It has 70 built in embroidery pattents and f fonts with 120 "frame pattern combinations". You can also download patterns from the computer.
This is SUPPOSED to be one of the easiest embroidery machiens to use.
I have seen the fancier embroidery machines that are so complicated that there is NO way I could even thread the thing.
DO YOU HAVE A SIMILAR MACHINE?
What are the pros and cons of this type of machine?
What suggestions can you give me?
I would be using it on flour sack dish towels, lined aprons, baby blankets, baby bibs, and other items that I make to sell in my tiny general store on the farm.
Any input and any ideas would be greatly GREATLY appreciated!!!! (IT HAS TO BE fairly simple for me!!!)


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I don't know anything about that model, but I have the Brother PE770i, I believe is the number. I love it and it's easy to do. I just wish I had the jumbo hoop, I have the 4x4 and the 5x7. My has the usb port to download from the computer, but I haven't tried that yet. I've had mine almost 3 yrs.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Walmart carries that similar machine, might be a different number - but at least you could look at it first.

I have the Janome 300E, so that Brother has that USB feature mine doesn't have. I think you'd like it.

If you get it,
emlibrary.com must be checked out for designs that do not cost too much and are very downloadable and come in different sizes.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Ruby said:


> I don't know anything about that model, but I have the Brother PE770i, I believe is the number. I love it and it's easy to do. I just wish I had the jumbo hoop, I have the 4x4 and the 5x7. My has the usb port to download from the computer, but I haven't tried that yet. I've had mine almost 3 yrs.


Hooking up the USB port is easy and the downloads are easy to do, I have the same machine and, like you and sometimes wish I had a jumbo hoop but it is easy to double hoop some of the bigger designs. I love my PE770i and would recommend it to anyone, it is easy to thread and operate. My only problem I have ever had with it is that the thread comes un-threaded from the needle a lot.


----------

